# my sister has cancer.



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

yesterday i went to shoppers drug mart to buy some drinks. i took my stuuf and went to the cashier. beside me was a young girl with a dozen things in her hand. i asked her, why do you need so much medicines? and she answered, my little sister has blood cancer. my happiness just dissepeared. 
she even showed me her sister who was sitting in the car. she had a pipe running through her nose. 
i went back inside and asked her big sister, does she know that she has cancer? she told me, no, she doesn't, she thinks she only has a cold. after that i saw tears coming down her eyes. she told me she has a very little time for her life
i didn't say anything anymore. i could't sleep last night thinking about that girl. she was maybe 15 years old.

why should anyone die like this?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I wish I knew what to say. Maybe just a prayer for that family...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Situations like that make me remember how petty and insignificant my "problems" really are...
Poor kid :-(


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sad story


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a small world... 

My mom's friend's mother also have blood cancer, and she's in her 70s


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ive lost a few people in my life to cancer and it really made me reconnect like I should have been before. 

its sad to hear of someone touched so early in life


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cancer sucks big, and no one should have to deal with it EVER. 

no matter what I've noticed a trend - the response to the age of the person, is always "omg so young for cancer" it's always too young to have cancer period


one thing that is really terrible, is fighting it for a couple years, and then have it come back 4 and a half years later like in my moms case. one of the worst feelings anyone has to go through, it's much more devastating than the first diagnosis in the past


----------

